# Reading AI in relation to drum



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok since I got bait and brined it yesterday as back up. I am planning on hitting AI this up coming sunday to see if I can find some drummies. I was going back through Poppy's posts on "reading the beach". Mostly he comments about be go areas for stripers. Like the shallow rips and other places. Do these areas hold true for drum habitat as well? I would think so but then again a lot of you say that the drum are never in close. The that would diminish the whole rip current theory. Anyone shed some light?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

my experience is to find a break in the outer bar, but the Point and AI are two different animals. I have not drum fished AI, although I may try it this Sunday


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Same should apply...both are predatory fish and follow similar feeding patterns...Fresher the bait the better, never used brined bait before. Take a trip down the beach a ways because those drum are not caught up near the walkover area..JMO...pls let us know how you do...


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

just got my spot outta the brine, dried and re-salted and vaccum sealed. Seemed nice and firm just like when I caught it. Its just for backup incase I can't get fresh. But I called HT and Bev said she should have it. I was figuring that they would be in the same areas. I do plan on heading atleast past the bullpen but prolly wimd up close to the VA line. Should be interesting...plus I got my new HDX that I haven't even casted yet. Anyone want to join?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmm, I might be interested...have to stop by the ranger station and get my permit, though. When ya going?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be fishing hard this weeekend down near the fence!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Justin, how long did you brine them before freezing and did you pre cut your fish or leave leave whole?

Also don't forget guys if you don't have an ORV just drive down to Chincoteague Island and fish. Only thing is they don't allow dogs or alcohol.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

What was I had the spot in a bucket still alive. Took them one by one and cut from the butt to under the jaw. Scraped out all the guts and tossed them in a mix of half water to half sea salt. put the fish and liquid in 2 zipploc freezer bags and refridged till about 11 last night then threw them in the freezer. Just got home from work. Took them outta the freezer drained the liquid. Rinsed. Pat dry. Then placed in a large vaccum bag. Dumped a bunch of seasalt in the bag. and sealed. Even though they were in the freezer overnight it didn't freeze due to so much salt. I hope they turn out ok.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

justinfisch01 said:


> What was I had the spot in a bucket still alive. Took them one by one and cut from the butt to under the jaw. Scraped out all the guts and tossed them in a mix of half water to half sea salt. put the fish and liquid in 2 zipploc freezer bags and refridged till about 11 last night then threw them in the freezer. Just got home from work. Took them outta the freezer drained the liquid. Rinsed. Pat dry. Then placed in a large vaccum bag. Dumped a bunch of seasalt in the bag. and sealed. Even though they were in the freezer overnight it didn't freeze due to so much salt. I hope they turn out ok.



NOOOOOO. never remove entrails... its like spliting an animal. all your blood and stink juices come out.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Niel....
Ive heard just the opposite. I cant remember if it was Robs site or RDT but it was said that removing the guts would prolong the decomposition time. Bacteria and stuff in the guts started breaking the fish down quicker than without. I dont believe that carefully (selectively) removing the guts causes much bleeding. As far as keeping the bait firm and fishable, it works, Ive tried it. Depending on how long you want your bait to stay on vs the stink you got, is up to you. Personally, Id rather have firm, fresh bait than stink juicified bait that falls off on the cast.

Youve caught more fishies outa the salt than I, so the proof is in the puddin I suppose lol


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Atlanta-I was looking at the weather for this weekend and Sat. the winds are ESE and on Sun SE. I know Sundays winds are better for drum but supposed to rain...I know the fish are already wet but I am thinkin Saturday more then Sunday. Wish I could do both but I am thinkin Saturday. Will probably get to HT when it opens.

About the removing the guts outta the spot. I also heard that the bacteria even when frozen will start to turn the bait to mush. I know when I have bought frozen from the B&Ts it is mushy as hell. We'll see


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Justin, it looks like I'm going to be heading out there Saturday. I won't be on the beach until after 8am because I have to go to the ranger station to get my ORV permit. However, I do plan on fishing all day and through the night. What time are you planning on heading out there?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am thinkin of getting there real early Saturday right now as planned. But the wife mightchange them for me LOL but that is the plan . I 'll probably be at the air down around 6am if all goes to plan. I will stay pretty much the whole day till around 5-6pm. Then I have the 3 hour ride home. I am not sure where I am going to set up but I know I will be south. If you wanna try and meet up sometime that day let me know


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

justinfisch01 said:


> I am thinkin of getting there real early Saturday right now as planned. But the wife mightchange them for me LOL but that is the plan . I 'll probably be at the air down around 6am if all goes to plan. I will stay pretty much the whole day till around 5-6pm. Then I have the 3 hour ride home. I am not sure where I am going to set up but I know I will be south. If you wanna try and meet up sometime that day let me know


Good luck, hope u pick up a drum..

CT - ORV permit..did you pick up a 4x4 and didn't tell me... Make sure you have all your equipment just in case FnC needs to have you get his "Gaycedes" unstuck...LOL...j/k...

__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Huntsman said:


> CT - ORV permit..did you pick up a 4x4 and didn't tell me... Make sure you have all your equipment just in case FnC needs to have you get his "Gaycedes" unstuck...LOL...j/k...


Um, yeah. There's a thread on it in the Open Forum. I got the golden tank...the 4Runner with the fatty tires and a whopping 10.5" of ground clearance  I'm procuring the equipment as we speak! 

Hey, you phone number still the same? I gotta buzz ya for a coupla questions


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Yup...

Funny, I checked the 4x4 and Lounge and didn't even think about the Open Fo... 

Niceeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be at AI saturday evening until sometime Sunday afternoon. I'll be down near the fence, stop by and say HI! 

Blue Jeep Liberty with Yakima Rack. If you see a Big dog that barks at you; you got the right person! (don't worry he is super friendly)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ffemtreed said:


> I'll be at AI saturday evening until sometime Sunday afternoon. I'll be down near the fence, stop by and say HI!
> 
> Blue Jeep Liberty with Yakima Rack. If you see a Big dog that barks at you; you got the right person! (don't worry he is super friendly)


My coworker Steve will be down that way too ... Green Chevy Tahoe and probably with a Golden Retriever named Bonnie. I'll be at Hershey Park :--|

Good luck running with the Bulls!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Cool. Looks like a bunch of P&S'ers will be on the beach this weekend. Hopefully I won't chicken out and end up fishing 100' into the ORV section :redface:

Anyone see me, please come by and say hi. I'll be in the gold 4Runner (hopefully, not stuck )


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Atlanta you'll be fine out there as long as you air down and don't act like an A-hole on the sand


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Cool. Looks like a bunch of P&S'ers will be on the beach this weekend. Hopefully I won't chicken out and end up fishing 100' into the ORV section :redface:
> 
> Anyone see me, please come by and say hi. I'll be in the gold 4Runner (hopefully, not stuck )


ct you get stuck in a 4runner you might wanna take up golf buddy! GOOD LUCK catch ya something RED!!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Cool. Looks like a bunch of P&S'ers will be on the beach this weekend. Hopefully I won't chicken out and end up fishing 100' into the ORV section :redface:
> 
> Anyone see me, please come by and say hi. I'll be in the gold 4Runner (hopefully, not stuck )


Gentlemen, bring your shovels....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Gentlemen, bring your shovels....


What's better than bringing a shovel? Bringing 3 buddies with shovels! 

Neil, I don't plan on getting stuck and I specifically got the 4Runner for beach running. But, seeing as to how I've only actually been on the sand in a 4x4 three times (once with you, once with Bwoodhouse and once with French), I still a newbie! 

I've got the airing down, locking in 4WD _before _getting on the sand, and taking it slow and smooth down. Hopefully there won't be any major obstructions or acts of nature! :redface:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have a shovel I am donating to CT's cause, just in case. I might even pack a camping shovel in my tackle bag as backup!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Since you got a new vehicle, don't overlook making sure the spare has at least some air in it. 

The past few times I been out on the beach I had to get my tire fixed the next day, seems like a get a nail everytime I out in the summer. The local tire shop doesn't even charge me to fix, except for this last time I had to get new tires because the sidewall was damaged. 

The leaks where small and i never had to use my spare but you never know what could happen on the beach. Just check to make sure that spare is operational.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like I will be down Sunday now instead of Saturday. Hope to see you all there


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

wow, you change your mind a lot 

We will be leaving at some point Sunday morning. Look for three overweight dudes and one not overweight dude (one of these things is not like the others...) fishing by a silver Toyo 4Runner ... We'll be the ones with our rods bowed over.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

LOL...I am didn't change my mind...My wife changed my mindDon't really have a choice. I'll be their early but HT doesn't open till 6 am i will be alone in a red toyo Tacoma. Your rods might be bent but I will be cradelin a big ol bull


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Dang it Husky. First you bring the skunk and now you jinx us? Don't make me ban you from this trip! 

And who're you calling overweight? I'm in shape (round is a shape)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, you're full of bull and you haven't even made it to AI yet 

Good luck to you!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I will be the fat guy with a drum in my arms, surrounded by hot babes who ran down the beach to watch the master surf fisherman work it.




HuskyMD said:


> wow, you change your mind a lot
> 
> We will be leaving at some point Sunday morning. Look for three overweight dudes and one not overweight dude (one of these things is not like the others...) fishing by a silver Toyo 4Runner ... We'll be the ones with our rods bowed over.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Well, John81 is the one who I am calling not overweight. Simple logic then tells us...

Dude, I'm gonna find a t-shirt of that skunk pepe laphew (how do you spell that?) and wear it tomorrow!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> Well, John81 is the one who I am calling not overweight. Simple logic then tells us...
> 
> Dude, I'm gonna find a t-shirt of that skunk pepe laphew (how do you spell that?) and wear it tomorrow!


arent u the same build as me? skinny then small beer gut? 

i will prove that fishing with husky is good juju


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Dang it Husky. First you bring the skunk and now you jinx us? Don't make me ban you from this trip!
> 
> And who're you calling overweight? I'm in shape (round is a shape)


yes round is a shape


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*report*

I expect a fishing report ... I'll be down in 2 weeks for a birthday fishing trip to AI ....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

time to make the donuts...


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> time to make the donuts...


dont forget the sprinkles


----------

